# New members - please read!!!



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

When you join Musclechat we allow 48 hours for you to make a post, if you DO NOT POST your membership will be deleted.

The reason for this is there are companies who sell SEO optimisation packages to web owners and one of their services is to create back links to these site to help them up the search engines so they join ANY forums they can and set up the back links a few weeks after joining. This practice has allowed us to keep Musclechat pretty much spam free.

Regarding the Musclechat discount on the Extreme Nutrition website, YOU NEED TO BE AN ACTIVE MEMBER, by that we mean making a post every now and then. If you joined 2 years ago and made 1 post you're not an active forum member, make a post every month or 2 and you are an active member. If we didn't care whether you make posts or join the forum or not we would just give the discount to everyone by chopping our prices but this offer is our way of giving something back to the members on here.

When you place your order and enter the discount code can you also WRITE IN THE COMMENTS SECTION "MUSCLECHAT USER ???????", this makes it easy for us to check and ensure your order is processed quickly.

The additional discount for Musclechat members applies to UK and Northern Ireland orders only, we cannot ship products overseas and offer the additional discount AND give you free shipping, so overseas orders will get free shipping but no additional discount. This discount code is now only available to those users who have made at least 25 posts.

I hope this clears things up for anyone ordering.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Guys, if ordering and claiming a member discount we need to know your MUSCLECHAT SCREEN NAME, write it in the comments please.

I will also reiterate, this discount is for active forum members. If you haven't posted in 4 months you aren't very active, if you haven't posted in 6 months we will not class you as an active member.

Members of the forum have given this code to people who aren't members and this has forced us to tighten up on the discount code rules being applied.


----------



## Irifit (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey everyone! Getting ready for competitions?? I am just born bodybuilder, doing really good. I am 33, mum of two beautiful girls, PT, have got my 6 pack, success and willpower.xxxxx


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Irifit said:


> Hey everyone! Getting ready for competitions?? I am just born bodybuilder, doing really good. I am 33, mum of two beautiful girls, PT, have got my 6 pack, success and willpower.xxxxx


Random!!!???


----------



## Willisa1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Guys new to forum but not training and supplements use extreme nutrition products and others, any one know of any discount codes.


----------



## Willisa1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Good luck with it all.


----------



## Willisa1 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm going Bodypower 2014 can't wait need some info on what to expect when I get there - let me in on the set up guys !


----------



## skem01 (May 29, 2015)

Oooopppss.

I forgot to ask Admins permission to advertise on the site! :embarassed:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Willisa1 use "Chat20", it gives you another 20% off everything on the site.

There's already 20% off the supplements and there's deals on clothing but you still get the extra 20%


----------

